# Rumor: Gasol for Aldridge and Serio



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

_Portland would also like to land Gasol, but a package including rookie LaMarcus Aldridge from Texas, talented point guard Sergio Rodriguez and the expiring contract of Jamaal Magloire might be too rich for the Blazers._

I like LA and Sergio, but thats an interesting idea. I'd probably look for something a little better, maybe a pick or something, but its sure tempting.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they aren't trading LaMarcus and Sergio, especially for Gasol.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

I wonder if they would take a package of Jack and Aldridge. I would make that deal in a second.


----------



## Paul Allen (Feb 19, 2007)

this would be the worst trade in the history of the franchise. one thing if they were 4th year guys and Portland had not been able to get much out of them, but come on.


----------



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

I hate the idea of trading LaMarcus and Sergio...BUT what if Memphis threw in their 1st rd. pick in this years draft? Its highly unlikely they would part with it, but the idea of having 2 top 10 picks in what is considered the best draft in recent memory is tempting...esp. considering Memphis pick will likely be a top 4


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Good find, Draco. It looks interesting, especially since management is so keen in developing chemistry and talent for a push a few years from now. 

I like this, but as mentioned by Huey, I'd much rather give them Jack instead of Sergio. However, the Gasol-Randolph combo down low is certainly interesting.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Huey Lewis said:


> I wonder if they would take a package of Jack and Aldridge. I would make that deal in a second.


I can't believe the support Sergio has been getting lately. I really like Jack, but realize he has a certain ceiling on his abilities. I think he is the perfect combo guard off the bench, or an adequate fill in starter. But I'm not sure Sergio will be a better player in the long run.

Well I wish we could get Gasol for LA and a future 1st of our choice (which would end up being a late pick Paul buys down the road). Sergio and Jack were both late picks, so its kind of the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

No way in absolute hell would I trade a combination of two of our rookies for a guy like Gasol. Although I like him, I don't think he would be enough of a difference maker to get us into the next level.

Not only that, but I think that Aldridge and Rodriguez are going to be phenomenal players... call me a homer if you want, but I'd be pissed if that deal happened.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree with SSN


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Paul Allen said:


> this would be the worst trade in the history of the franchise. one thing if they were 4th year guys and Portland had not been able to get much out of them, but come on.


i think you really underrate gasol. it is because of their potential that this trade would even be a possibility. if aldridge were a 4th year guy and still doesn't show much, any team would be crazy to trade a player like gasol for him.

i hope for aldridge to eventually be as good as gasol. i'd rather have the sure thing. aldridge and jack i would trade for gasol. aldridge and sergio? no.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

BuckW4GM said:


> i think you really underrate gasol. it is because of their potential that this trade would even be a possibility. if aldridge were a 4th year guy and still doesn't show much, any team would be crazy to trade a player like gasol for him.
> 
> i hope for aldridge to eventually be as good as gasol. i'd rather have the sure thing. aldridge and jack i would trade for gasol. aldridge and sergio? no.



Endorsed. :cheers:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't believe you trade your future to work your way up to borderline playoff team. An 8th seed isn't worth your entire future. The only way you trade those guys is to become a contender. This doesn't seem to do that.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

On the surface I agree with the Aldridge/Jack option. My only concern is that most of agree that Jack and Zbo's games fit better than Sergio/Zbo. Since we can't do Zbo for Gasol, then we are left to decide which direction the team wants to go. Do you focus on Sergio/Aldridge/Roy(/Webster?) or do you focus on Jack/Roy/Zbo. 

Aldridge is a good young talent, but I'm not sure he will ever be as good as Gasol is. I would rather have Gasol than Aldridge, but I don't want to lock into a Zach centered team. The only way to change the team is to keep sergio and Aldridge, allowing Zach to be traded down the road. If you get Gasol now, you better like Zach, because he probably isn't going anywhere if Aldridge is gone.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Count me out (of the original trade idea).


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

gasol is too soft and he isnt doing that great 

gasol = overrated 

sergio and LA? after what paul allen spent to get those two? this is the type of trade the lakers used to pull off trade a known player for two super good unknowns, boston did it too mchale and parish. Oneal for Stale Davis yeah!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Draco said:


> _Portland would also like to land Gasol, but a package including rookie LaMarcus Aldridge from Texas, talented point guard Sergio Rodriguez and the expiring contract of Jamaal Magloire might be too rich for the Blazers._
> 
> I like LA and Sergio, but thats an interesting idea. I'd probably look for something a little better, maybe a pick or something, but its sure tempting.


The Star-Telegram.com? Gimme a break. :lol: 

The only _temptation_ here is to ridicule anyone who believes the Blazers are that stupid.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Old rumor. It was reported about a week ago. The Griz called with that offer and Patterson said no thank you.......But was there a counter offer????? You never know


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

KP should stick by this offer, throw in our '08 pick too.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nah i like dickau dixon outlaw magaliore for gasol deal!


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Gasol is really good. If he's not hurt, he's a perennial all-star. That's not such a bad trade. He wouldn't fit well on a team with Zach, and I probably wouldn't do the trade because LMA and Sergio do have good potential, but it's a clear "bird in the hand worth two in the bush" situation. Gasol is proven. You know that champion Spanish national team that Sergio was the backup PG for? Gasol was the captain and MVP of that team. Even though I wouldn't do this trade, I think you guys are homers for thinking it's so ridiculous of an idea.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This rumor was around a few weeks ago. Everyone agreed it would be a terrible move.

However, I think about a trade of Jack+LA+Magloire+08 1st w/ protection for Gasol.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> You know that champion Spanish national team that Sergio was the backup PG for? Gasol was the captain and MVP of that team.


Yes he was, for the most obvious reason why this trade rumor is so silly.

He's older than Sergio.

6 years older.

Also, big men as good or better than him are a dime-a-dozen. In fact, we already have a better one in Zach and a potentially better one in Lamarcus.

PG's like Sergio come along once every decade.

Besides, Gasol is butt-ugly.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Also, big men as good or better than him are a dime-a-dozen.


How is this true?

Even off-year Western-Conference bigs aren't a dime-a-dozen.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Samuel said:


> KP should stick by this offer, throw in our '08 pick too.


No.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I REALLY hope the Blazers dont do this. Sergio AND Aldridge? I know Gasol is proven at some level, and neither of them really are, but I dont like the idea of leaving that much potential unexplored. Magloire is fine. And I could live with any combination of Dickau, Dixon, Webster, Outlaw, LaFrentz, or picks going out. Maybe even Jack. But IMO it will take a VERY special player to make me happy with trading Roy, Rodriguez, or Aldridge... and Gasol is NOT it.

PBF


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Old rumor. It was reported about a week ago.


Oh thank God, I seriously thought I was going crazy.



> The Griz called with that offer and Patterson said no thank you.......But was there a counter offer????? You never know


I don't think so. I think the initial offer was part of the process of the Griz putting out feelers to see what they could possibly get for Gasol. If Patterson really told them to shove it then I don't expect Gasol to get traded. If he showed mild interest maybe it gives the Griz a little extra leverage with another team and a deal gets done.

Either way I don't see Gasol getting traded to the Blazers.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'd do that Jack, Magloire and Aldridge for Gasol deal in a second. The only players/assets that I wouldn't be willing to trade for Gasol is; Roy, Sergio and our 2007 1st round pick. Then we could ship Zach out this summer for some a solid player and were a serious contender.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

LMAO


Homers


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> Gasol is really good. If he's not hurt, he's a perennial all-star. That's not such a bad trade. He wouldn't fit well on a team with Zach, and I probably wouldn't do the trade because LMA and Sergio do have good potential, but it's a clear "bird in the hand worth two in the bush" situation. Gasol is proven. You know that champion Spanish national team that Sergio was the backup PG for? Gasol was the captain and MVP of that team. Even though I wouldn't do this trade, I think you guys are homers for thinking it's so ridiculous of an idea.


I agree that, in and of itself, the trade seems reasonably balanced. That said, I'd much rather bank on the combined potential of Aldridge and Rodriguez. As others have said, in this thread and others, Gasol and Randolph don't seem a wise combination. 

If Randolph could somehow be moved for someone like AK, Lewis, or some other relative stud forward who'd be a better fit with Gasol, _then_ maybe. Gasol, Roy, and player X might be enough to really challenge. 

For now, though, I'd rather wait and see what comes of Roy, Aldridge, Rodriguez, and either Zach or the player X he's traded for.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This would be a horrible move.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

No more J'O'neil scenarios. Keep him and Steve Nash in Portland. I don't antoher Brian Grant.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> I REALLY hope the Blazers dont do this. Sergio AND Aldridge? I know Gasol is proven at some level, and neither of them really are, but I dont like the idea of leaving that much potential unexplored. Magloire is fine. And I could live with any combination of Dickau, Dixon, Webster, Outlaw, LaFrentz, or picks going out. Maybe even Jack. But IMO it will take a VERY special player to make me happy with trading Roy, Rodriguez, or Aldridge... and Gasol is NOT it.
> 
> PBF


I would trade Aldridge in a package for Gasol, but not Sergio or Roy at this point. Aldridge could be better, but you have to give something to get something. I am guessing that Gasol is not traded to Portland because I don't think Pritchard wants to part with Aldridge so quickly.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> Homers


It's not about being "homers", as much as seeing it from a different p.o.v. Giving up 3 players, 2 of which playing better than any rookies we've had (outside of Brandon) in a good decade, for a player who would then basically play the same position (and need the ball as much) as Zach, and gets paid as much as Zach..and wouldn't exactly lead us to a huge improvement in wins, isn't worth it from our perspective.

It'd be like us asking the Grizz to trade Rudy Gay, their pick this year and a bad contract for Zach. Sure, on paper it's not a bad trade talent wise. Would the Grizzlies really be all that much better with Zach and Gasol on the team, minus their pick this year and Rudy? 

See, it's not all about being a "homer", but about what fits on a team, and if it's worth the trade in the long run.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Gasol might be a great player on x-box, but he's leading the Grizzlies no where. I wouldn't ransom our future (really, really good picks in Aldridge and Sergio) for someone who doesn't make his teammates better. He'd be a terrible fit next to Zach (both need the low box and lots of room).

Rebuilding a team to a level beyond first-round-and-out status requires patience to let your picks mature and develop game.

Did you all enjoy the 1980's so much as to want to return to it now. We made the playoffs all but one year!! But, never saw the WCF. Blazermania began because of a style of unselfish play, and a Championship run. Not, because we eeked into the playoffs.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Gasol might be a great player on x-box, but he's leading the Grizzlies no where. I wouldn't ransom our future (really, really good picks in Aldridge and Sergio) for someone who doesn't make his teammates better. He'd be a terrible fit next to Zach (both need the low box and lots of room).
> 
> Rebuilding a team to a level beyond first-round-and-out status requires patience to let your picks mature and develop game.
> 
> Did you all enjoy the 1980's so much as to want to return to it now. We made the playoffs all but one year!! But, never saw the WCF. Blazermania began because of a style of unselfish play, and a Championship run. Not, because we eeked into the playoffs.


Perpetual lottery finishes are so much better than the Blazers being in the playoffs every year.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> Homers


I can't help but agree. I really like Sergio and Aldridge, but I think people here for the most part are way overvaluing them and way undervaluaing Gasol. Sure, our young guys have the potential to be very good players, but potentially really doesn't always pan out. Gasol already is a very good player, which I think people are forgetting since he's been injured. This would be nothing like the Jermaine O'Neal situation, because Gasol is way better than Dale Davis. In fact, given the choice, I'd rather have Gasol on the team than Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

vancouver grizzlies?

if gasol is so great then why isnt his team better?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I think the board, in general, is underrating Gasol and overrating Sergio. 

I'm enamored with Sergio too, but to say he is going to be "phenomenal" and "pgs like him come along once a decade" really seems like we're getting carried away here. The kid has played 487 minutes in his career - thats the equivilant of 12-14 games as a starter. 

And why the disdain for Gasol? "Big guys like him are a dime a dozen", "He's leading the Grizz no where" he "doesn't make his teamates better"??? He's an all star who lead the Grizz to the playoffs the past 3 years...this year he gets hurt and they're one of the worst teams in the league. He makes his teamates better - he averaged 4.6 assists last year and led Spain to the gold medal. 

My biggest concern would be how Gasol would fit in with our team if we did this deal. I would pull the trigger if it were Jack, but I'd be very torn if it were Sergio.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> vancouver grizzlies?
> 
> if gasol is so great then why isnt his team better?


Then players like Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Joe Johnson, Allen Iverson (when he was a 76er this year) and Paul Pierce aren't any good either, as their teams are also terrible. Not to mention that Gasol is doing a lot more for his team than Sergio and Aldridge are doing for ours.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Then players like Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Joe Johnson, Allen Iverson (when he was a 76er this year) and Paul Pierce aren't any good either, as their teams are also terrible. Not to mention that Gasol is doing a lot more for his team than Sergio and Aldridge are doing for ours.


ooh, lawdy daw. he's doing better for his team than 2 rookies who don't get more than 40 minutes combined.

He's doing more for the grizz than Roy is doing for us, but I sure as **** wouldn't trade Roy for him.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hap said:


> ooh, lawdy daw. he's doing better for his team than 2 rookies who don't get more than 40 minutes combined.
> 
> He's doing more for the grizz than Roy is doing for us, but I sure as **** wouldn't trade Roy for him.


Hap we're arguing the same thing. You can't say Gasol isn't great based on one thing, in this case the thing being that his team stinks. If you can, then you can also say that Aldridge and Rodriguez aren't too good themselves, being that they don't contribute very much on a non-playoff team. Neither of course, are true.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Hap we're arguing the same thing. You can't say Gasol isn't great based on one thing, in this case the thing being that his team stinks. If you can, then you can also say that Aldridge and Rodriguez aren't too good themselves, being that they don't contribute very much on a non-playoff team. Neither of course, are true.



i meant to put more smilies in it.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hap said:


> i meant to put more smilies in it.


I meant for my original argument to not be so muddled.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I meant for my original argument to not be so muddled.


I tend to muddle my own arguments 83% of the time.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I think the board, in general, is underrating Gasol and overrating Sergio.


I don't know about that. If you believe the rumors the Blazers phones have been ringing off the hook with GMs calling about Sergio and the Grizzlies aren't finding a whole lot of suitors for Gasol.

The big excitement with Sergio is that he's a true pass first point guard. All the time you hear that someone is a pass first guy when in reality they just got a lot of assists because the ball was always in their hands. Telfair is a great example of this. So when you've got a kid like Sergio that really does pass first it's a rare and beautiful thing. I'm with the folks that say hold on tight and don't let go.



> He makes his teamates better - he averaged 4.6 assists last year and led Spain to the gold medal.


pssssshhh!!! Gasol wasn't even there for the championship game. How can you said he led Spain to the gold medal?




> My biggest concern would be how Gasol would fit in with our team if we did this deal.


Agreed. I just don't see how a team with both Gasol and Zach Randolph would work. They have a number of differences. But they both have the same primary role as a post scorer. And history has shown that having two scoring big men just doesn't work. Eventually one of them gets the majority of the shots and the other one complains and demands to be traded.

If we traded Zach, then I'd have some interest in trading for Gasol. Or if we could work some kind of three way where we send out Zach to team C, team C sends something to Memphis and we got Gasol I'd be all for it.

But as is it doesn't make any sense for us to trade for Gasol unless we got him for bargain basement prices. Because we wouldn't get back very much a couple years down the road when Zach is getting all the touches and Gasol demands a trade.



> I would pull the trigger if it were Jack, but I'd be very torn if it were Sergio.


Even then I'd say no. I like having Jack as the slow it down run the offense starter and Sergio as the release the hounds, run and gun, offensive spark plug off the bench guy.

But if the offer was Gasol for just Magloire and Aldridge I might do it. I think Aldridge is a better compliment to Zach and in the long run would be better for the team. But Gasol is so much better than Aldridge right now that it would be hard for me to say no.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Edit: i messed up the quote



ebott said:


> pssssshhh!!! Gasol wasn't even there for the championship game. How can you said he led Spain to the gold medal?



Well just the same he was the leader on the team that won the gold medal. If Peyton Manning got hurt right before the super bowl, and the colts beat the bears without him, you still have to recognize that the colts aren't the colts without Peyton. Same thing with Gasol... he has been the star on a championship team, so I don't see how people can say he can't take a team anywhere.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Perpetual lottery finishes are so much better than the Blazers being in the playoffs every year.


Perpetual? Three. One of those was with a veteran-laden, overpaid team. You may not agree with me but I prefer the method of buying low, selling high. You are proposing the opposite, which is more costly.

You seem to be forgetting that almost half the teams in the NBA land in the lottery each year. I don't mind being there today for a "serious" run in the future playoffs. You must be a Damon fan.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Gasol and Zach can not co-exist on the same team. Not going to happen!


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Well just the same he was the leader on the team that won the gold medal. If Peyton Manning got hurt right before the super bowl, and the colts beat the bears without him, you still have to recognize that the colts aren't the colts without Peyton. Same thing with Gasol... he has been the star on a championship team, so I don't see how people can say he can't take a team anywhere.


Despite missing a game, he was named tournament MVP. I think that says a lot.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Bump. 

I'm perfectly happy with Aldridge - but these old rumors, combined with what Memphis got for Gasol, make me wonder if we couldn't have gotten him on the cheap. 

In any event, I think Gasol is proving he can be a valuable piece on a winning team. It's just too bad it's the Lakers.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice bump. I am so glad we didn't do this trade. I would so rather have LMA then Gasol.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with Aldridge - but these old rumors, combined with what Memphis got for Gasol, make me wonder if we couldn't have gotten him on the cheap.
> 
> In any event, I think Gasol is proving he can be a valuable piece on a winning team. It's just too bad it's the Lakers.


Any half decent PF/C on the Lakers would have had close to the same impact. Adding any serviceable PF/C to Kobe's side would've worked.

If they went from Kwame Brown (did he even finish the season? Seriously, I don't know) to David Lee they would have improved too.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hap said:


> Any half decent PF/C on the Lakers would have had close to the same impact. Adding any serviceable PF/C to Kobe's side would've worked.
> 
> If they went from Kwame Brown (did he even finish the season? Seriously, I don't know) to David Lee they would have improved too.


Well obviously they would have improved with Lee over Brown, because Lee is better than Brown. And since Gasol is better than Lee, they are even more improved than that hypothetical. When you are playing 6 and 7 game series in the playoffs, "close to the same impact" can make a pretty big difference. If I'm the Lakers, I feel a heck of a lot better about my chances with Gasol instead of any "serviceable PF/C". 


How the heck did Memphis go from talking about LA/Sergio for Gasol to accepting Kwame Brown/cap relief? Sure it was just a rumor and maybe had no legs, but what a world of difference!


----------

